

Computer program helps decode ancient texts - edw519
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/32586171/ns/technology_and_science-science/

======
crux
This is just another article about the well-established practice of using
statistical analysis to compare texts, or to try to determine if a sequence of
symbols even might be a language in the first place. In fact, several
sentences in the article flatly contradict its headline; the programs being
used have absolutely no ability to 'decdode' anything; they are entirely
agnostic with respect to any potential meaning.

